# 영어못해요 그니깐 작작말걸어



## anaclarapark

Can you translate this?

아몰라 나한테 용건임뭐냐고요 나한테 용건이 있으니깐 말걸었잖아 나도 영어못해요 그니깐 작작말걸어
나보고 어쩌라는거야
미가 한글못하는거야
내가 영어하라고?

Thank you


----------



## Yong Jo

Ah, damn it! What is this to me? You must talk to me cause you want something to me. I can't speak English too. So stop to talk to me. What do I do for you? You can't speak Korean. And then, do you want for me to speak English?


----------



## anaclarapark

Yong Jo said:


> Ah, damn it! What is this to me? You must talk to me cause you want something to me. I can't speak English too. So stop to talk to me. What do I do for you? You can't speak Korean. And then, do you want for me to speak English?


Thank you


----------

